
A Reddit user claims he has downloaded all 900TB of SoundCloud's public music - doener
https://www.neowin.net/news/a-reddit-user-claims-he-has-downloaded-all-900tb-of-soundclouds-public-music?lipi=urn:li:page:d_flagship3_feed;dLv7Ug0XQSKZk%2BdAp1b3kw%3D%3D&utm_content=bufferb33cd&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
Artlav
Huh.

Just the storage alone must have cost him $60k or so at the current HDD and
NAS prices.

To be honest, if i was that rich i would have done the same, being from the
wrong place and generation for the modern "storing stuff online" fashion.

~~~
warrenm
Raw drive space would only be about $4500 (for 900 1tb drives)

That's not completely unbelievable

~~~
Artlav
Huh? No HDD, regardless of capacity, is cheaper than $50. So it would be
$45000 just for the disks, 10x more. And then you need something to put them
in.

You'd like to buy something like 8 Tb HDDs, because the more disks there are
the higher would the cost of the thing to put them into be.

~~~
warrenm
Yeah - it lost a zero in my first comment.

------
DrScump
Won't the record labels and other rightsholders have something to say about
this concept?

